# student visa as i`m hiv positive.



## shanewest1234 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi. I`m planning to study in Australia, but i`m hiv positive.
As i know, normally visiting more than 3 months is restricted as hiv positive person. 
But, i searched on google and saw lots of document about medical condition for studying in Aus. 

As i found, there is no hiv test for getting student visa from my country. 
They require chest x -ray, and urine test etc... 
But if someone gonna study in medical , nurse and dentist, have to test hiv. 

So, i`m planning to study language or business,, 
But i have to write medical examination.. and there is one question asking whether hiv postive or negtive something. 

If i write i`m positive honestly, they gonna refuse my visa? 
or
if i write i`m negtive even though i`m positve, what`s the problem?

I`m taking medicine now (Stribild).
My country provide me medicine free.
So, if i can stay in Aus, i will get medicine from my country too....

Let me know everything about this question plz..
Cheers...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if being HIV positive would be an issue for getting a visa, but lying about it on your application would likely result in your visa being refused/cancelled and you being subject to a ban for applying for future visas for at least 3 years (and likely would cause DIBP to think twice about granting you a visa ever again).


----------



## TNQT (Jun 11, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I'm not sure if being HIV positive would be an issue for getting a visa, but lying about it on your application would likely result in your visa being refused/cancelled and you being subject to a ban for applying for future visas for at least 3 years (and likely would cause DIBP to think twice about granting you a visa ever again).


I agree, you can't afford to lie to DIBP. The consequences are too ghastly to contemplate.


----------



## Daniel Koh (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi shanewest. I'm HIV positive and planning to study and work in Australia. I applied student through student service. Now waiting for my COE to apply for student visa. I am looking for people who has the same problem and situation as me and figur out how we can actually get it done. Would you like to keep in touch? Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Oneman (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Daniel, I would want to keep in touch with you. I'm in the same situation.


----------



## Daniel Koh (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Oneman. How're u? Do u have whatsapp? Or wechat? Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## shanewest1234 (Feb 27, 2016)

*hey*



Daniel Koh said:


> Hi Oneman. How're u? Do u have whatsapp? Or wechat? Look forward to hearing from you.


leave your whatsapp or something i dont use wechat


----------



## Daniel Koh (Apr 17, 2016)

############### whatsapp me


----------



## shanewest1234 (Feb 27, 2016)

*-*



daniel koh said:


> ############### whatsapp me


is that your whatsapp id?


----------



## Valdis (May 1, 2016)

Hi... 
I am the same situation with you all, could you inform what is the result of your student visa? I intend to apply this May.


----------



## shanewest1234 (Feb 27, 2016)

*hey*



Valdis said:


> Hi...
> I am the same situation with you all, could you inform what is the result of your student visa? I intend to apply this May.


hey, how was visa application? Did you make it?
I wanna know you succeed or not... I wish you did.


----------



## atwc21 (Jul 24, 2016)

hi: 

i am facing the same problem , may i have your whatapp please


----------



## kenttyler (Oct 31, 2016)

atwc21 said:


> hi:
> 
> i am facing the same problem , may i have your whatapp please


Hi there, is there anyway to contact you regarding this issue?


----------



## Visa Expert Australia (Oct 5, 2016)

I also agree with Maggie-May24 HIV positive is not an issue, that is why student visa applicants not even required to do blood/HIV test.



TNQT said:


> I agree, you can't afford to lie to DIBP. The consequences are too ghastly to contemplate.


----------



## Georgecty (Nov 29, 2016)

May I know do you get pass with your student visa? May I have your what's app? Because I also plan to study at australia. Please share your information to me.


----------



## Dalandan (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello Guys! I have the same problem do I need to undergo hiv test?


----------



## unlockme82 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi,

Did anyone get an answer to this? Any updates would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Anyone who is HIV+ should consult a RMA before committing to a course of action.


----------



## mateusbenvenu (Jun 6, 2017)

Did anyone get answers on this? I am in the same situation as all of you. I have a PhD opportunity at Unisydney but have recently found out my status. Would love to know from you guys whether you were able to get the visa.


----------



## mateusbenvenu (Jun 6, 2017)

shanewest1234 said:


> Hi. I`m planning to study in Australia, but i`m hiv positive.
> As i know, normally visiting more than 3 months is restricted as hiv positive person.
> But, i searched on google and saw lots of document about medical condition for studying in Aus.
> 
> ...


Hi. I would love to know if you were successful in your visa application. Any updates??


----------



## mateusbenvenu (Jun 6, 2017)

Daniel Koh said:


> Hi shanewest. I'm HIV positive and planning to study and work in Australia. I applied student through student service. Now waiting for my COE to apply for student visa. I am looking for people who has the same problem and situation as me and figur out how we can actually get it done. Would you like to keep in touch? Look forward to hearing from you.


Hi Daniel  How did everything go in your application?? Were you able to get your student visa?? Would love to know updates from your case, as Im in the same situation...
Best wishes


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

*Have people noted my previous advice?*

*Anyone who is HIV+ should consult a RMA before committing to a course of action.*


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

wrussell said:


> *Have people noted my previous advice?*
> 
> *Anyone who is HIV+ should consult a RMA before committing to a course of action.*


You can lead a horse to water...


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Skybluebrewer said:


> You can lead a horse to water...


*
I also advise inteding students not to rely on advice from course providers or 'education agents' or what a 'friend' claims to have done, or other touts who infest the system. *


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Or get a Student Visa to apply onshore for a Partner Visa.


----------



## Graysonho (Aug 1, 2017)

wrussell said:


> *Have people noted my previous advice?*
> 
> *Anyone who is HIV+ should consult a RMA before committing to a course of action.*


Hi, pardon my ignorance, what does the RMA stand for and how do i get in touch with them? Btw, Im a Malaysian student and planning to apply for a Uni in Sydney but unfortunately just found out about my status few months ago so im kinda worried that whether it'd be tough to get the visa and whether the Uni would mind.


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

Registered Migration Agent - wrussell who replied above is one and there are a few others who frequent this forum who all come recommended. However for medical issues I have heard George Lombard and Peter Bollard mentioned as RMA's who specialise in visa applications that might get snagged for a medical issue. If I were you I would contact one of them and see about a consultation to see what your options are.


----------



## Sammy2018 (Feb 15, 2018)

*HIV positive student visa*

Hey there. I was reading this and I'm in the same position. I am currently on arv's and Have been undetectable for 7 years now. I am from the uk and planning to study in Australia. I would very much like any information about this process and any obstacles I may face? How did you get on with the visa process? Thanks James


----------



## Sammy2018 (Feb 15, 2018)

*HIV positive and student visa*



tijanaoc said:


> Registered Migration Agent - wrussell who replied above is one and there are a few others who frequent this forum who all come recommended. However for medical issues I have heard George Lombard and Peter Bollard mentioned as RMA's who specialise in visa applications that might get snagged for a medical issue. If I were you I would contact one of them and see about a consultation to see what your options are.


Hi there. I am from the UK and planning to study in Australia. I have been on ARV's and undetectable for 7 years now, and would like some advice on any obstacles I may face in the visa process? Or anybody I should speak to regarding this? Any advice would be gratefully appreciated. Thank you! James.


----------

